# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lenovo Z4070 – Sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho laptop tầm trung

## icanfly

Đây là dòng laptop tầm trung mới nhất của Lenovo hiện nay có thiết kế đẹp và sang trọng .Ưu điểm nổi bật nhất của Z4070 không đâu khá đó là màn hình độ phân giải Full HD mà ít dòng lap tầm trung nào được trang bị vì đa số chỉ dùng độ phân giải 1366x768 mà thôi .


Máy có tùy chọn cấu hình rất tốt nên có thể mua phiên bản phù hợp với nhau cầu sử dụng của mình trong phân khúc tầm trung giá từ 14-16tr đồng .


Z4070 phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí hoàn hảo nhờ sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa âm thanh Home Theater Dolby kèm màn hình Full HD và VGA rời 4GB .Từ xem phim 1080p cho đến chiến game điều hoạt động trơn tru và mượt mà .


​

----------


## kaka1q2

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 – Sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho laptop tầm trung*

Mình thích con này ở khoản thiết kế rất đẹp. Pin Lenovo thì nổi tiếng bền đó giờ rồi nên không cần lo nữa. Tiếc là cái ở nhà chưa cũ lắm nên chưa xin ông bà già đổi đc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## noithatquangvinh

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 – Sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho laptop tầm trung*

Tầm giá này mà có màn hình full HD thì kinh rồi. Sinh viên giờ cũng có thể sở hữu màn hình full HD để coi phim hay chơi game thoải mái rồi. Cảm giác trải nghiệm màn hình full HD vs màn hình HD thật sự khác xa nhau [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Minhpham.mng

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 – Sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho laptop tầm trung*

Em này sử dụng trên thực tế rất tuyệt vời. Mình chủ yếu là chơi game (dota2) và xem phim buổi tối thôi. Khi dùng các ứng dụng này máy vẫn chạy mát, ổn và không có hiện tượng lag giật. Thiết kế vỏ nhôm khi cầm trên tay thật sự là cảm thấy rất đẹp, không thu kém gì mac book đâu :lick:

----------


## adminphim

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 – Sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho laptop tầm trung*

Em này ổn không mấy bác, em đang định mua lap mới [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tranbaokieu

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z4070 – Sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho laptop tầm trung*

Mình đang dùng em này, rất ổn, mượt và mạnh mẽ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

